# History of Pashtun tribal settlements in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province



## Samandri

1- In 11th century AD, Dilazak tribe of Afghans, from Karlanri division, migrated from Eastern Afghanistan and settled in the plain of Peshawar by crossing Khyber pass. Their advent was marked by no outrages or slaughter. The villages they found were few, the country poorly cultivated, and the people a quiet race, chiefly pastoral, and still unconverted. The Afghans did not expel them, but reduced them to a kind of servitude, contracting marriages with some of the chief families, and in a short time the Original inhabitants had become so incorporated with the more numerous and superior settlers, as to be lost sight of : they embraced the religion of Islam with readiness. The Dilazaks- by these marriages and new customs, which they adopted from their neighbours, separated themselves from the rest of their nation . Dilazaks under their leader, Malik Yayha Khan, had participated in the campaigns of Mehmud Ghaznavi in large numbers.

2- Early in the 13th century, about the time of Shahab-ud-din Ghori, the Prangi and Sur tribes of the Lodi branch, with their kinsmen the Sarwani, migrated from present day Eastern Afghanistan and settled in the the Dera Ismael Khan and Tank districts immediately under the Suleiman mountains .The Prangi and Sur tribes settled in the Daman country, at Tank and Rori while the Sarwani settled south of Luni in Draban and Chandwan and surrounding districts. With them came the Biluch (not to be confused with Baloch race), Khasor and other tribes who occupied the branch of salt range which runs along the right bank of the Indus river , and still hold their original location .

3- During the reign of Shahab-ud-din Ghauri, the Mangal and Hani tribes, settled in Bannu district.

4- The first settlement of the Khattaks was at Shawal valley in the North Waziristan, near the Pir Ghal peak. They thence moved eastwards to the Bannu and settled among the Hani and Mangal tribes of Pashtuns, who then held it.

5- The Mangal and Hani tribes were driven out by the Shitaks (Bannuchis), a clan allied to the Khattaks, also from Shawal valley, during the 14th century. Mangals and some of the Hanis migrated to the mountains west of Khost and Kurram, where they are still located.

6- The Shitaks gradually drove back the weak Khattak communities previously settled along the left bank of the Kuram. The Khattaks thus pressed from behind gradually spread over the southern portion of the Kohat district.

7- The whole Bangash tribe at first settled in the Kuram valley. In the beginning of the 15th century they gradually moved down into Miranzai and eventually ousted the Orakzais from the country about Kohat. They appear to have done this in alliance with the Khattaks, who were simultaneously invading the Kohat district from the south. The Orakzais previously held as far as Reysi on the Indus. The Khattaks took the eastern country, Reysi, Pattiala and Zera; the Bangashes took the valley of Kohat. This occupation had been probably completed prior to the time of Babar's invasion in AD 1505.

8- Niazis initially occupied an area in the district Shilghar , situated to the south of Ghazni. When the Ghilzai became numerous, they drove the Niazis to the eastward . Niazis journeyed South until they came to the Tank in 15th century. There they found rest and their young men became merchants and carriers. They subsequently spread farther to North-East , towards the Indus and dwelt in the sandy tracts of Thal.

9- In the late 15th century, the Khashi tribes i.e Yusufzais, Gigianis, and Mohammedzai tribes entered the Peshawar plain, from Jalalabad, by the Tartara route at Spirsang, when they begged from the Dilazaks for a portion of land on which to settle. This was granted, and the new comers settled down in Doaba.

10- The Khashi tribes didnt remain long on these terms and broke the faith. Yousafzais under their chief Malik Ahmed , joined by Gigyanis, Mummadzais and Utman Khels, declared war on Dilazaks. A great battle was fought in 1515 AD, on the north side of Swat river in which Dilzaks were routed with great slaughter , and fled precipitately to Hazara.The Gigianis received the Doaba as their portion ; to the Muhammadzai was assigned Hashtnagar ; and to the Yousafzai the remainder of the country North of the Kabul river. The Utman Khels were placed in the hills about the Swat river, and these tribes still retain the allotments then assigned to them.The Dilazaks were excellent archers, the Yusufzai notorious swordsmen, and, observing the havoc caused by the, flights of arrows at a distance before the Yusufzai could close, Malik Ahmed sewed several hides together, under the shelter of which large bodies advanced uninjured, and speedily put the enemy to flight after great slaughter. The plain of Peshawar, South of the Kabul river, still continued in possession of the Dilazaks

11- But the Yusufzais were bent on further conquest, and prepared to take possession of Swat, moving for that purpose to Shakot. The Swatis were all assembled at the Mora Pass, and the Afghans advancing to the foot of the hills, made as if they would attack at once. But at night they made a rapid turn to the Malakhand Pass, leaving their women in the camp, whose music and singing during the night concealed from the enemy their' plans ; the rising sun discovered the glittering swords of the invaders, who had crowned the Pass, and suddenly fell upon the astonished Swatis, who offered but a weak resistance; thus the Yusufzais took possession of Lower Swat, the inhabitants of which partly remained as cultivators of the Afghans, but most fled to the Pakhli valley of Hazara. Upper Swat was not at this time taken, but remained independent under its Sultan. The Turklanris at this time separated from the Yusufzais and took a portion of Bajour. .

12- Basul, Jalalabad and Laghman thus evacuated by the Khashi Afghans, came into the possession of the Ghoria Khel tribes, which comprised the Khalils, Mohmands and Daudzais : they likewise began to occupy the hills between Lalpura and the Peshawar valley, now the seat of the Upper Mohmands.

13- In 1553, Mughal Humayun rebuilt the fort at Peshawar which the Dilazaks had destroyed in 1530 AD. A strong garrison was placed in it under the command of Sikander Khan Uzbek : and the fort was provisioned with the grain of the neighboring Dilazaks. The latter soon afterwards attacked it, but were repelled by the Uzbek commander. In the following year Humayun recrossed the Indus on his road to Delhi. . After his departure the Ghorai Khel Afghans, consisting of the Khalil, Mohmand and Daudzai tribes, entered the plain of Peshawar, and, ousting the Dilazaks, took possession of the districts in which they are now located, and to which they gave their names. The Dilazaks were driven across the Indus.


14- In 1556 A.D , the Nuhanis (Marwats, Daulat Khels, Miya Khels and Taturs) attacked Prangis and Suris who were settled in Daman (Tank) since Shahab-ud-din Ghauri times.. So fierce was the battle that the Prangis were almost decimated , and what little survived joined their kinsmen in Hind.Suris were also pushed down to Punjab and other regions of Hind.The Luhanis thus became the sole possessors and owners of Gomal valley and Daman. The acquired territory of Tank tract was divided into four equal shares amongst the four Nuhani tribes which had taken part in the battle against the Prangis. Daulat Khel, Kati Khel and Haider Khel got themselves settled in Tank while Yaqub khel were settled at Dabara, a town near Tank city. Tatur khel were settled at Tatur (near Tank). Marwats gave their lands on lease to Daulat khel , their permanent houses were in Waziristan. In the same period, Miya Khel clan of Nuhanis and Bakhtiyars attacked Sarwanis and dispossessed them from Drahban.

15- In the same period , the Babar*,* a section of Shirani tribe, descended from the mountains about Takht-i-Sulieman into the plains below and subjugated the Jat and Baloch population.

16- In late 16th century ,Wana and Makeen were captured by Wazir and Mehsud tribes from Marwats*.* As a consequence Marwats came down to Tank for permanent settlement in the beginning of 17th century, some time around 1602. As soon as Marwats migrated to Tank in toto, they demanded return of their lands given on lease to Daulat Khels. The later refused to do so. This compelled the Marwats to draw daggers at them , and after a few skirmishes defeated the Daulat Khels and ousted them from Tank. The dispossessed Daulat Khels led by Shehbaz Khan Kati Khel got help from Gandapurs and Babars, and attacked the Marwats, who were defeated. The Daulat khels regained possession and took the share of the Marwats. The Marwats crossed Pezu pass, took advantage of internal dissensions amongst the Niazais, swarmed northward into Lakki Thal and attacked Niazis settled there. They drove their Niazi kinsmen east of Tang Darra into Mianwali, and erected their black tents on the banks of the Kuram and Gambila, squatted there as graziers. The Bhittanis were dispossessed of their territories in South Waziristan by Mehsuds and they occupied the hills on the west border of Tank and Bannu.

17- Early in the 18th Century, on the expulsion of the Karlugh Turks by Syed Jalal Baba, Jadoons crossed the Indus and appropriated the country about Dhamtour, and about hundred years later they took the Bagra tract from the remaining few Dilazaks who held it, while shortly before the Sikhs took the country their Hassanzai clan deprived the Karral of a portion of the Nilan valley. The Tarin Afghans appear to have come to Hazara at the invitation of the Gujars, the ancient inhabitants of the region, whom they gradually supplanted. Tarins occupied the plains in the Haripur District, entirely stamping out a large portion of the Gujars of the area. The Gujars invited Utmanzais from across the Indus, against Tarins. But Utmanzais appropriated the Gandgarh tract along the bank of river from Gujars. The Mashwanis were attached to Utmanzais as retainers. They accompanied Utmanzais and occupied Srikot.

18- About the middle of 18th century, the Ushtarani proper, a Syed tribe affiliated to the Shirani Afghans, having quarreled with the Musa Khel, acquired the good deal of plain country below the hills at the foot of which they still live, subjugating the Baloch inhabitants and encroaching northwards upon the Babars.

19- The last great wave of colonists from the west was that of the Darwesh Khel Wazirs. Between 1750 and 1775 the Jani Khel and Bakka Khel sections of the Wazirs, seized the Miri grazing lands, lying between the Tochi (Gambila) and the hills. The Muhammad Khels and Ahmadzai clans of Wazirs next took possession of the stony ground at the mouth of the Kuram Pass, and soon after other Ahmadzai's began to occupy the Thal beyond the left bank of the Kuram, driving off the Khattak and Marwat grazing camps they found there.









*References: *



1- Hugh R. James, Report on the Settlement of the Peshawar District (1865)

2- "Afghanistan and its inhabitants" translation of Muhammad Hayat Khan's book by Henry B Priestley_1874 (reproduced by Sang-e-Meel Publications_Pakistan_1981

3- Horace Arthur Rose, A Glossary of the Tribes and Castes of the Punjab and North-Wes

4- Gazetteer of the Kohat District

5- Gazetteer of the Bannu District

6- Gazetteer of the Dera Ismael Khan District

7- Gazetteer of the Hazara District

History of Pashtun tribal settlements in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province | History of Pashtuns

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani E

@Samandri Hey nice work. Got a question, unrelated to this actually. But some afghans were claming that Awans are a Pashtun tribe that got Punjabised or something. Any mention of Awans being from Afghanistan? Except from our own myth, which I have a hard time believing.

Again feel free to ignore this if its grossly off topic. I didn't know where else to post this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samandri

Pakistani Exile said:


> @Samandri Hey nice work. Got a question, unrelated to this actually. But some afghans were claming that Awans are a Pashtun tribe that got Punjabised or something. Any mention of Awans being from Afghanistan? Except from our own myth, which I have a hard time believing.
> 
> Again feel free to ignore this if its grossly off topic. I didn't know where else to post this.


Major H.G.Raverty, an English historian, is of opinion that Awans of Punjab, along with Ghakkars and some other tribes, are most probably ancient inhabitants of Eastern Afghanistan which were dispossessed of their territories by Afghan tribes and were gradually displaced eastward towards modern day KPK and West Punjab.

In Khyber pakhtunkhwa, the people of Awan origin are called Hindkis......the term was coined by Pashtun tribes for the original inhabitants of the region , so i doubt Awans have Pashtun origins. Though i must add, some of the tribes from Hindki race are now accepted as Pashtuns. The Jajis of Afghanistan and Turis of Kurram agency, are of Awan origin who used to live near Nilab on the bank of Indus on Punjab side. They used to temporarily migrate to Upper Bangash valley and were attached with Bangash tribe as Hamsaya. In 1702 they defeated Bangashs and came into possession of parachinar area and adjoining area. Another tribe of Hindki race, are Swatis of Batagram and Mansehra (not to be confused with Yousazfais) who are accepted as Pashtuns. They were ancient inhabitants of Swat before arrival of Yousafzais.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

Samandri said:


> Major H.G.Raverty, an English historian, is of opinion that Awans of Punjab, along with Ghakkars and some other tribes, are most probably ancient inhabitants of Eastern Afghanistan which were dispossessed of their territories by Afghan tribes and were gradually displaced eastward towards modern day KPK and West Punjab.
> 
> In Khyber pakhtunkhwa, the people of Awan origin are called Hindkis......the term was coined by Pashtun tribes for the original inhabitants of the region , so i doubt Awans have Pashtun origins. Though i must add, some of the tribes from Hindki race are now accepted as Pashtuns. The Jajis of Afghanistan and Turis of Kurram agency, are of Awan origin who used to live near Nilab on the bank of Indus on Punjab side. They used to temporarily migrate to Upper Bangash valley and were attached with Bangash tribe as Hamsaya. In 1702 they defeated Bangashs and came into possession of parachinar area and adjoining area. Another tribe of Hindki race, are Swatis of Batagram and Mansehra (not to be confused with Yousazfais) who are accepted as Pashtuns. They were ancient inhabitants of Swat before arrival of Yousafzais.



That's very interesting. Thanks for that. So the awan folklore of being from Afghanistan could be half true?Would be interesting to match that with our own timelines of when we settled here. 

I know I am asking for a little too much here but any ideas where the Awans are mentioned in any historical work? I can't find any mention of them as a people longer than 400 years ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

Pakistani Exile said:


> That's very interesting. Thanks for that. So the awan folklore of being from Afghanistan could be half true?Would be interesting to match that with our own timelines of when we settled here.
> 
> I know I am asking for a little too much here but any ideas where the Awans are mentioned in any historical work? I can't find any mention of them as a people longer than 400 years ago?


I myself lack the knowledge about mentioning of Awans before 16th century. If i come across it, i would tag you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Why there are so many pashtun tribes in 40-50 millions population ? Which Pashtun tribe is majority in KPK? Yousafzai? Are they Yousafzai who claim to be one of the ten lost tribes of jews ? swati are not of pure pashtun origin? Who is majority in swat? yousafzai or swati? What about Tanoli , niazi, afridi, shinwari. Ahmadzai(wazir) ?



Pakistani Exile said:


> @Samandri Hey nice work. Got a question, unrelated to this actually. But some afghans were claming that Awans are a Pashtun tribe that got Punjabised or something. Any mention of Awans being from Afghanistan? Er own myth, which I have a hard time believing.
> 
> Again feel free to ignore this if its grossly off topic. I didn't know where else to post this.


Are not some awans claim their origin in Qutb shah(hashmi i.e someone trace their ancestry from hashim ibn abdul Manaf who was great grand father of prophet Muhammad(PBUH) ) who was was ruler of herat and General of mahmood gahaznavi?

Is it Malik awan or just awans?


----------



## Pakistani E

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Why there are so many pashtun tribes in 40-50 millions population ? Which Pashtun tribe is majority in KPK? Yousafzai? Are they Yousafzai who claim to be one of the ten lost tribes of jews ? swati are not of pure pashtun origin? Who is majority in swat? yousafzai or swati? What about Tanoli , niazi, afridi, shinwari. Ahmadzai(wazir) ?
> 
> 
> Are not some awans claim their origin in Qutb shah(hashmi i.e someone trace their ancestry from hashim ibn abdul Manaf who was great grand father of prophet Muhammad(PBUH) ) who was was ruler of herat and General of mahmood gahaznavi?
> 
> Is it Malik awan or just awans?



Yes they do claim from someone called Qutb Shah but my research has turned up not a single individual of that name in the army of Ghaznavi who settled in Punjab. But again it could just be a claim to be of arabic origin just to gain leverage like some folks around here do. I know people are sensitive in this part of the world about these things but my dad insists not all awans are descended from some arab settler, but that the original number of them is very small and the rest of the people who have become awans are just the people who lived around them.

Interestingly enough however, a very basic "dna test" for a close member of my family showed the haplogroup J-m267. I don't have the break down of the subclade within J-m267 but it stated similarity to the supposed "cohanim" modal. I believe that's the J-P58 subclade. I do believe it is very dominant in the middle east and the caucus.

But I am waiting a few months before I myself do an indepth one. Last time I mentioned this people accused me of being a wanna be arab. Lol.


As for Malik, not all awans are Malik. Malik was origionally only relegated to those who held some chieftain or a respected position.

@Samandri apologies for hijacking your thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samandri

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Why there are so many pashtun tribes in 40-50 millions population ? Which Pashtun tribe is majority in KPK? Yousafzai? Are they Yousafzai who claim to be one of the ten lost tribes of jews ? swati are not of pure pashtun origin? Who is majority in swat? yousafzai or swati? What about Tanoli , niazi, afridi, shinwari. Ahmadzai(wazir) ?
> 
> 
> ?


Tribal nations like Pashtuns are divided into tribes, sub-tribes and clans, so that all the members of a tribe are related to each other, being descendent of a common progenitor. New tribes are formed with population growth. For example Pahar Khan was a person in 18th century in the times of Timur Shah Durrani , his descendents today are called Pahar Khels and they have a village of their own.

Yousafzais is largest tribe in KPK. Bani-Israel claim is made by all tribes.

Turis, Jajis, Wardaks, Gandapurs, Swatis, Tanolis, Farmulis, Mashwanis etc are tribes allied to Afghans/Pashtuns, but lineage-wise they have non-Pashtun origin.

Swatis were expelled from Swat by Yousafzais in 16th century. Swatis are found in Batagram and Manshera.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haviZsultan

Samandri said:


> Tribal nations like Pashtuns are divided into tribes, sub-tribes and clans, so that all the members of a tribe are related to each other, being descendent of a common progenitor. New tribes are formed with population growth. For example Pahar Khan was a person in 18th century in the times of Timur Shah Durrani , his descendents today are called Pahar Khels and they have a village of their own.
> 
> Yousafzais is largest tribe in KPK. Bani-Israel claim is made by all tribes.
> 
> Turis, Jajis, Wardaks, Gandapurs, Swatis, Tanolis, Farmulis, Mashwanis etc are tribes allied to Afghans/Pashtuns, but lineage-wise they have non-Pashtun origin.
> 
> Swatis were expelled from Swat by Yousafzais in 16th century. Swatis are found in Batagram and Manshera.


Proper information about tribal affiliation of pashtuns has barely been collected. The census relies on first language of the questioned which is why there may be 20 million more pashtuns than the 30 million believed to be in Pakistan right now. 

In Pakistan the most numerous tribe might be the Afridis. Yousufzais are plentiful and occupy the Swat valley. They moved in around the 16th century driving out the dilazaks and some other tribes. In Afghanistan the main tribe is Durrani pashtuns though there are concentrations of durannis in Pakistan too. Durannis in Afghanistan may make at least 60% of the total Afghan pashtun population. 

Also the Turis do identify as pashtuns. Jajis too are Zazais and are known to be pashtun. Though there are differences on whether some non pashto speaking people are pashtun or not. For example some Burkis believe they are not pashtun because of their language-Ormuri. 

There is also at times a bias. The people who know much about pashtun culture are hardly that heavily attracted or feel a love for Pakistan. My point is that tribes that are patriotic to Pakistan have often been labelled non pashtun or weak pashtun. For example non pashtun=Tareens and Niazis and weak pashtuns are Khattaks. Thats the way Afghan nationals and some so called pashtun nationalists think.


----------



## Kabira

Pakistani Exile said:


> Yes they do claim from someone called Qutb Shah but my research has turned up not a single individual of that name in the army of Ghaznavi who settled in Punjab. But again it could just be a claim to be of arabic origin just to gain leverage like some folks around here do. I know people are sensitive in this part of the world about these things but my dad insists not all awans are descended from some arab settler, but that the original number of them is very small and the rest of the people who have become awans are just the people who lived around them.
> 
> Interestingly enough however, a very basic "dna test" for a close member of my family showed the haplogroup J-m267. I don't have the break down of the subclade within J-m267 but it stated similarity to the supposed "cohanim" modal. I believe that's the J-P58 subclade. I do believe it is very dominant in the middle east and the caucus.
> 
> But I am waiting a few months before I myself do an indepth one. Last time I mentioned this people accused me of being a wanna be arab. Lol.
> 
> 
> As for Malik, not all awans are Malik. Malik was origionally only relegated to those who held some chieftain or a respected position.
> 
> @Samandri apologies for hijacking your thread.



Your relative toke 23andme test? Can you upload his raw data to gedmatch.com for admixture results? I doubt we have any awan results, it will be interesting. There is Malik in this list but we are not sure who he is because Malik is generic surname.

Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

haviZsultan said:


> In Pakistan the most numerous tribe might be the Afridis. Yousufzais are plentiful and occupy the Swat valley. .


I doubt that. Afridis are confined to less densely populated Khyber Agency, FR Kohat and FR Peshawar. The population of their main abode , Khyber Agency, was 46,730 in 1998 (They share the agency with Shinwaris, Mullagoris and Shilmanis).

Yousafzais are found in Swat, Dir, Malakhand, Swabi, Mardan, Shangla, Buner, Batagram, Torghar as well as in Haripur along Tarbela and in Chahch. Most of these areas are densely populated.


----------



## django

@Samandri 
Are the Dilazak from Karlanri division of pashtun origin or dardic origins.


----------



## Samandri

django said:


> @Samandri
> Are the Dilazak from Karlanri division of pashtun origin or dardic origins.


Karlanri, they are close to Orakzais. Beside their sub-clans names were ending with Khels e.g one of their clan in the times of Babur was Umar Khel. 

Dilazak tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

save_ghenda said:


> Your relative toke 23andme test? Can you upload his raw data to gedmatch.com for admixture results? I doubt we have any awan results, it will be interesting. There is Malik in this list but we are not sure who he is because Malik is generic surname.
> 
> Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.



It was not 23andme, I am not sure which company it was. All I saw was a single sheet with the haplogroup details. This is why I am planning on doing one from 23andme in a few months time. I will make sure I enter my details on gedmatch.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Samandri said:


> Tribal nations like Pashtuns are divided into tribes, sub-tribes and clans, so that all the members of a tribe are related to each other, being descendent of a common progenitor. New tribes are formed with population growth. For example Pahar Khan was a person in 18th century in the times of Timur Shah Durrani , his descendents today are called Pahar Khels and they have a village of their own.
> 
> Yousafzais is largest tribe in KPK. Bani-Israel claim is made by all tribes.
> 
> Turis, Jajis, Wardaks, Gandapurs, Swatis, Tanolis, Farmulis, Mashwanis etc are tribes allied to Afghans/Pashtuns, but lineage-wise they have non-Pashtun origin.
> Swatis were expelled from Swat by Yousafzais in 16th century. Swatis are found in Batagram and Manshera.



Estimates of the number of Pashtun tribes and clans range from about 350 to over 400

Pashtun tribes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Bettani confederacy include the Bettani Proper (whose highest concentration is in the region around Jandola), the much larger Ghilji or (Gharzai) and Lodi tribal groups, Niaziand other minor tribes.

*Dialects*
The Bettani speak various Pashto dialects. The Ghilji or (Gharzai) of the central region around Ghazni speak Central Pashto, a dialect with unique phonetic features, transitional between the southern and the northern dialects of Pashto.[2] The Marwat, as well as some other minor Lodi tribes and the Bettani proper, speak the Marwat–Lodi–Bettani dialect, which is a southern Pashto variety, however, its phonetics are different from the southern Kandahari Pashto. The Sheerani tribe of the Bettani confederacy speaks another southern dialect. The northern Bettani clans speak the northern or "hard" Pashto variety.

*Some of the Bettani lineages, including some (but not all) clans of the Niazi, Tanoli, and Swati tribes, have abandoned Pashto. Today they speak other languages, like Hindko,Saraiki, Punjabi, and Dari.*



Pakistani Exile said:


> Yes they do claim from someone called Qutb Shah but my research has turned up not a single individual of that name in the army of Ghaznavi who settled in Punjab. But again it could just be a claim to be of arabic origin just to gain leverage like some folks around here do. I know people are sensitive in this part of the world about these things but my dad insists not all awans are descended from some arab settler, but that the original number of them is very small and the rest of the people who have become awans are just the people who lived around them.
> 
> Interestingly enough however, a very basic "dna test" for a close member of my family showed the haplogroup J-m267. I don't have the break down of the subclade within J-m267 but it stated similarity to the supposed "cohanim" modal. I believe that's the J-P58 subclade. I do believe it is very dominant in the middle east and the caucus.
> 
> But I am waiting a few months before I myself do an indepth one. Last time I mentioned this people accused me of being a wanna be arab. Lol.
> 
> 
> As for Malik, not all awans are Malik. Malik was origionally only relegated to those who held some chieftain or a respected position.
> 
> @Samandri apologies for hijacking your thread.



It seem there are two qutb 

Syed Abdullah _Qutb Shah_ Awn ibn Ya‘lā, was a medieval sufi. He probably came to South Asia in the fifth century A.H. (about the eleventh century according to western era) by order of Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani He was supposedly a descendant ofHasan Ibn Ali and a relative of Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani and one of his spiritual successors. He was probably born in 1028 in Baghdad. Qutb Shah Qadiri was an appointed a _Qutb_ (spiritual pole) by Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani and sent as a missionary to South Asia in 1068 AD. Due to the efforts of Sufis like him, many of the local tribes converted to the Islam most prominent being the Qutb Shahi Awans.[1] Many of his descendants who lived in Egypt and nearby lands departed for Turkistan and Iran due to persecution at the hands of Hujjaj bin Yusuf. As time went by, they resettled in places such as Bukhara and Hamadan in Turkistan, and Baghdad in Iraq. Some migrated to Khurasan and others to Herat in the mountainous regions of present-day Afghanistan.

He is not to be confused with the fictional Mir Qutb Shah who was supposed to have been a ruler of Herat, in Afghnaistan, and who is claimed to have later shifted to the areas now comprising Pakistani Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

save_ghenda said:


> Your relative toke 23andme test? Can you upload his raw data to gedmatch.com for admixture results? I doubt we have any awan results, it will be interesting. There is Malik in this list but we are not sure who he is because Malik is generic surname.
> 
> Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.



23andme or any other similar test is available in Pakistan?any idea about the cost?


----------



## Pakistani E

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Syed Abdullah _Qutb Shah_ Awn ibn Ya‘lā, was a medieval sufi. He probably came to South Asia in the fifth century A.H. (about the eleventh century according to western era) by order of Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani He was supposedly a descendant ofHasan Ibn Ali and a relative of Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani and one of his spiritual successors. He was probably born in 1028 in Baghdad. Qutb Shah Qadiri was an appointed a _Qutb_ (spiritual pole) by Syed Abdul Qadir Jilani and sent as a missionary to South Asia in 1068 AD. Due to the efforts of Sufis like him, many of the local tribes converted to the Islam most prominent being the Qutb Shahi Awans.[1] Many of his descendants who lived in Egypt and nearby lands departed for Turkistan and Iran due to persecution at the hands of Hujjaj bin Yusuf. As time went by, they resettled in places such as Bukhara and Hamadan in Turkistan, and Baghdad in Iraq. Some migrated to Khurasan and others to Herat in the mountainous regions of present-day Afghanistan.
> 
> He is not to be confused with the fictional Mir Qutb Shah who was supposed to have been a ruler of Herat, in Afghnaistan, and who is claimed to have later shifted to the areas now comprising Pakistani Punjab



Yes I am aware of this esteem gentleman aswell. The name of Ya'la is also actually mentioned in the supposed family tree of the Qutb shahi awans. I have a feeling that he may have settled here and gave the name of "Awan" to the locals who converted to Islam. It's just one of the many angles I am pursuing at the moment. 

It's most likely the case that the vast majority of Awans are indigenius to Pakistan but who were converted by this saint. The timeline of his supposed migration to the sub continent, the names of his family and his direct involvement with "Awans" does indeed point to the case of him being the origional source of this whole legend.


----------



## Kabira

farhan_9909 said:


> 23andme or any other similar test is available in Pakistan?any idea about the cost?



Cost is $99+shipping depending on country but they don't ship to Pakistan. For someone in Pakistan he/she will have to ask some relative living in west to bring back 23andme kit to Pakistan and after that ship them back to 23andme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

save_ghenda said:


> Cost is $99+shipping depending on country but they don't ship to Pakistan. For someone in Pakistan he/she will have to ask some relative living in west to bring back 23andme kit to Pakistan and after that ship them back to 23andme.



bhot bara lanja hai ye to.jab kismat hue aur america chale jay to kr lengay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Pakistani Exile said:


> It was not 23andme, I am not sure which company it was. All I saw was a single sheet with the haplogroup details. This is why I am planning on doing one from 23andme in a few months time. I will make sure I enter my details on gedmatch.



Company doesn't matter if he want to upload on gedmatch.com. IMO you will get better idea about awans after gedmatch.com results. It takes few minutes if you have access to his raw file which can be downloaded from company website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

save_ghenda said:


> Company doesn't matter if he want to upload on gedmatch.com. IMO you will get better idea about awans after gedmatch.com results. It takes few minutes if you have *access to his raw file* which can be downloaded from company website.



That's the problem. I don't have access to it. It's precisly the reason why I am looking forward to doing my own. Just need to divert some funds around for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyAleena

I'm of yusufzai and barakzai lineage. Are the barakzai from the khashi tribes ?


----------



## Samandri

LadyAleena said:


> I'm of yusufzai and barakzai lineage. Are the barakzai from the khashi tribes ?


Barakzais (sub-tribe of Abdali/Durrani) are not Khashis but they are Sarabani like Yousafzais.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

